# NGD! And then, there was (NG)2



## FromTheMausoleum (Mar 16, 2021)

So I got back into the Dingwall hype a few months ago with the pink NG3 6 and realized I didn't have a bass for Drop Ab. 

That lead me to purchasing this beast.







Dingwall NG2 Forest Green. It's the only color that I think the black nickel hardware looks good on, so when I found a great deal on one I couldn't pass it up.
I went with the NG2 over the NG3 due to the lower price and I know I loved the tones on my previous NG2 so why not give it a go again and if I need more variety I can upgrade it to an NG3 down the road.
I never thought I'd think a Dingwall feels small until I got used to the 6 string and picked up a new 5. 
The base set of strings they offer is holding up just as great for drop tuning as I remember from having one of these from the first run of NG. 
The only issue I'm having is getting a picture to do the finish some justice because it is stunning. I'll be sure to toss some more pictures in when the weather is better here and I can have an actual forest in the background.

Kinda makes me want to pick up a 4 string for Drop C... or maybe a 5 string for drop C? Opinions welcome! 

Gonna go play it some more. Cheers!


----------



## Merrekof (Mar 16, 2021)

That's just gorgeous!


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Mar 21, 2021)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> So I got back into the Dingwall hype a few months ago with the pink NG3 6 and realized I didn't have a bass for Drop Ab.
> 
> That lead me to purchasing this beast.
> View attachment 91538
> ...




......spare enough for a third?


----------



## beavis2306 (Mar 21, 2021)

What tuning do you use the 6 string for?


----------



## odibrom (Mar 21, 2021)

beavis2306 said:


> What tuning do you use the 6 string for?



Traditionally, 6 string basses tune to high string to C. However, when I used to play bass (I did so around 1996/7 to 2001 I guess) I tuned it to B since I already played guitar and was used to the fingerings.

So, this to say that traditionally, a 6 stringer bass is BEADGC, but as with all stringed instruments, one can tune it to whatever feels more appropriate.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Mar 21, 2021)

OOOoh dang! Nice man! Those are awesome!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Mar 21, 2021)

beavis2306 said:


> What tuning do you use the 6 string for?


The 6 is set up with a .170 as the low string and tuned F# B E A D G
So it's basically a 5 string bass tuned standard, but with a big ol' low F# to match my 8 string guitar.


----------



## beavis2306 (Mar 22, 2021)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> The 6 is set up with a .170 as the low string and tuned F# B E A D G
> So it's basically a 5 string bass tuned standard, but with a big ol' low F# to match my 8 string guitar.


That's what i wanted to hear. Are you using it with an amp or a modeller? I've dealt with g# on one of these with an axe fx 3 and it is not easy.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Mar 23, 2021)

beavis2306 said:


> That's what i wanted to hear. Are you using it with an amp or a modeller? I've dealt with g# on one of these with an axe fx 3 and it is not easy.


I'm running a Darkglass Alpha/Omega 500 with a 2x12 Darkglass cab. It's a lot less getting the amp to get it right and more getting my hands to get the note to ring out right with how low it's tuned and how large the string is in my case.


----------



## beavis2306 (Mar 23, 2021)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> I'm running a Darkglass Alpha/Omega 500 with a 2x12 Darkglass cab. It's a lot less getting the amp to get it right and more getting my hands to get the note to ring out right with how low it's tuned and how large the string is in my case.


Is that a tension issue?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Mar 24, 2021)

beavis2306 said:


> Is that a tension issue?


Nah, it's just a very large string and low tuning. Going back and forth between that and standard strings and standard tuning can be a little jarring depending on your playing style.


----------



## Boofchuck (Apr 5, 2021)

Oh man that's gorgeous. I would love to play one of these eventually.


----------



## nightlight (Apr 6, 2021)

That is sick! I've always wanted a Dingwall. One question though: is that made in China? I saw one for sale locally and passed because of that.

Probably a non-issue, as with anything from China, it depends on what you pay for it, and I suspect Dingwall's QC team makes sure everything is up to spec.

The colour on that is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Apr 6, 2021)

nightlight said:


> That is sick! I've always wanted a Dingwall. One question though: is that made in China? I saw one for sale locally and passed because of that.
> 
> Probably a non-issue, as with anything from China, it depends on what you pay for it, and I suspect Dingwall's QC team makes sure everything is up to spec.
> 
> The colour on that is beautiful! Congrats!


They're manufactured in china and then they get set up and go through quality control at the custom shop in Canada.
They've went as far as returning entire shipments of basses and making the factory rebuild them to keep quality up so they definitely aren't messing around. New pricing the NG series is anywhere from $2000-3000 all depending on the model, amount of strings, and if you get the F# mod. The F# mod you usually have to preorder through a dealer so that Dingwall will set it up as most shops don't stock the F# mod normally. Used prices vary but these don't really lose much value, for instance the lowest I've seen recently for a mint NG2 4 string was $1700.


----------



## nightlight (Apr 9, 2021)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> They're manufactured in china and then they get set up and go through quality control at the custom shop in Canada.
> They've went as far as returning entire shipments of basses and making the factory rebuild them to keep quality up so they definitely aren't messing around. New pricing the NG series is anywhere from $2000-3000 all depending on the model, amount of strings, and if you get the F# mod. The F# mod you usually have to preorder through a dealer so that Dingwall will set it up as most shops don't stock the F# mod normally. Used prices vary but these don't really lose much value, for instance the lowest I've seen recently for a mint NG2 4 string was $1700.




Very cool. What exactly does the F# mod involve? A different bridge. nut, tuners?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Apr 9, 2021)

nightlight said:


> Very cool. What exactly does the F# mod involve? A different bridge. nut, tuners?


They just modify the nut to have the .170 string. the bridge and tuner can both handle the string as it's tapered like most other very large bass strings. The .170 set of strings is also a good bit more expensive.


----------



## Miek (Apr 9, 2021)

That and Laguna Seca blue make me feel like I need a new bass.


----------



## TheBloodstained (May 17, 2021)

Beautiful color! :love:
I'm currently eyeballing a gloss metalflake aquamarine NG3-5 that's available in a local music store. It's a bit more flashy than your beautiful black forest green variant (...and your pink swirl beast!) but I really like how it looks.

I have never tried a Dingwall though, and the pandemic makes it kind of hard to get to try one out. I'm kind of tempted to just buy it and see what happens. I recon I would be able to either return it or sell it with minimal loss if it turns out to not be my thing after all.


----------

